# June 2009 Update on Long Term Kontiki 679 Test



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

I have finished an update on the long term MHF Test van (Swift Kontiki 679)

See it here:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=MReviews&op=show&rid=141


----------



## andos679 (Feb 4, 2010)

*your overall opinion*

Hi, just about to take the plunge and do a deal on a 2008 679 as it is the most suitable 'van for our family needs. Upgrading from a Suntor 630G and was just after your personal opinion of the 679 after your long term test. Cheers Colin


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

well i am still driving it around Colin, and still very suited for a family, lol you aren't the first person who I have influenced either, a friend of mine who runs a motorhome insurance company saw me last year at a show packing my entire stand away into the cavernous garage and then looked at his range rover towing a large box trailer. He asked if he could have a look around so I gave him the grand tour.

Last week he phones me to say he has one on order (but the Island bed variant) and in the meantime is driving around in a Bessecarr with similar spec that again he bought as he "was impressed with how far Swift had moved on with specs etc"


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

*alarm battery*

Hi folks
I tried to change the battery on my ace mh yesterday and when i disconnect it the alarm goes off and i cannot turn it off with the fob does any know if the alarm has a separate battery or is it also connected to the leisure battery

thanls
geordie

Mod note; this post has been moved to the "Swift" Forum.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Geordie

I've just asked for your question to be split from this thread - you might get more response in a new thread of your own.

And which battery have you tried to change?

Gerald

_Edit: I see you've already done that  _


----------

